
Show HN: Speed: a golang client for the Performance Co-Pilot instrumentation API - suyash93
https://github.com/performancecopilot/speed
======
suyash93
Hi HN,

This is Suyash, and this year I was lucky enough to be selected for the
prestigious Google Summer of Code program with the Performance Co-Pilot
organization
([https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/projects/#61781860941824...](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/projects/#6178186094182400)).

As part of my project, I have been building a go library that implements the
instrumentation API for PCP and we just tagged the initial 1.0.0-alpha release
for the project and would like some feedback for our work.

Some examples to demonstrate the features available in the initial release are
in the examples subdirectory of the package at
[https://github.com/performancecopilot/speed/tree/master/exam...](https://github.com/performancecopilot/speed/tree/master/examples).

Please note that I am a new gopher and may have missed out on some things, and
any feedback related to the API design or the source code would be extremely
helpful.

